# Asus motherboard owners, how does Asus AI Charging work, what port is it?



## Phusius (Sep 27, 2012)

I am trying to charge my Kindle faster, I downloaded the Asus AI charger drivers a moment ago, Asus Z68 Deluxe non-gen3 version, There are 2 USB 3.0 ports blue colored, and 2 usb 2.0 ports red colored, and rest are usb 2.0 black.  

I read the manual, and can not figure out which port is the faster charging one... is it the reds?  I plugged it in, but icon on bottom right of screen still has a red x and is labeled Asus AI charger as if it is not actively using the extra power at the moment... thoughts?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 27, 2012)

I have the ai charger thing , i will have a look tomorrow for you as its late here now, i presumed it didnt matter what usb port? That it auto detects through the universal serial bus controller?upnp 

Actually, check your device manager, it may be one of the the usb "enhanced' controllers?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2012)

> " So asus has this little utility that changes the usb settings and sends upto 1.2A to your iphone/ipad though a regular usb slot(works on non-asus mobo's too)"



Somehow, somewhere, there must be an overcurrent switch for USB ports.  From what I've read, it's both USB 2 and 3 ports.

Question is, how much hardware out there does really support overcurrent?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

Its USB 3.0 ports as far as I know. Could be mistaken.



mediasorcerer said:


> I have the ai charger thing , i will have a look tomorrow for you as its late here now, i presumed it didnt matter what usb port? That it auto detects through the universal serial bus controller?upnp
> 
> Actually, check your device manager, it may be one of the the usb "enhanced' controllers?


 The 2.0 and the 3.0 are on different controllers man. They are not the same.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2012)

1. Turn off PC

2. Remove side panel

3. Look at board edge.

4. See red header. 

5. Touch the header that is red inside the header's plastic. 

6. You just touched the high-power USB port.

Oh, what's that you say? you didn't plug anything in there? Hmmm...


----------



## Phusius (Sep 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 1. Turn off PC
> 
> 2. Remove side panel
> 
> ...



No idea what your talking about, I don't see anything red on any of the edges of my motherboard.    You mean the red usb ports on the back of my mobo?  there are 2 red, 2 blue, and 4 black, i know the blues are the only 3.0 ports.  reds i assume are the high powered ones?


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually, thats handy for me to know too so thanx too,[for charging my phone]

To mailman, figured as much, isnt one intel the other asmedia.?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2012)

it works on the motherboard back panel ports for me. all the ports. i dont have USB 3.0 Though
and neither have i installed the drivers


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> it works on the motherboard back panel ports for me.



As it should, supposedly...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> As it should, supposedly...



Yes, it changes form board to board. Unfortuantely ASUS did nto send me a sample of the OP's board, so I had to guess wehre the red ports were. 


That's why there are RED USB ports...otherwise they'd be black. The color of the ports used seems to be a standardized tyhing in the industry, but I'm not 100% sure that it really is, evne though all board makers seem to stick to the same sort of stuff when it comes to this.




mediasorcerer said:


> To mailman, figured as much, isnt one intel the other asmedia.?



USB 2.0 on that board is provided by INtel, and USB 3.0 my ASMedia on most ASUS products, yes. Each motherboared brand tends to use teh same contorllers for all products iwthin a family, although there are some outliers.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> 1. Turn off PC
> 
> 2. Remove side panel
> 
> ...



this made me rofl.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, it changes form board to board. Unfortuantely ASUS did nto send me a sample of the OP's board, so I had to guess wehre the red ports were.
> 
> 
> That's why there are RED USB ports...otherwise they'd be black. The color of the ports used seems to be a standardized tyhing in the industry, but I'm not 100% sure that it really is, evne though all board makers seem to stick to the same sort of stuff when it comes to this.



Thanks Dave, that's what I suspected.  I always thought the different color USB ports meant USB 2 vs USB 3, which is probably true, but yea, is there a standard for the color?  All old USB 2.0 that I've seen are black, unless you're looking at an apple product... in that case they're white, which is the symbol for purity, how ironic lol. (evil bastards)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

USB 2.0: Black
USB 3.0: Blue
USB ROG Connect: White (Asus only)


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> USB 2.0: Black
> USB 3.0: Blue
> USB ROG Connect: White (Asus only)



And Red?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> And Red?



Never seen a red USB. Normally red is reserved for E-SATA. Not saying they are not out there. Just saying I have never seen one. Dave said there is red USB so there is red USB. lol. My board does the whole super charging thing also and none of my USB are red.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Never seen a red USB. Normally red is reserved for E-SATA. Not saying they are not out there. Just saying I have never seen one. Dave said there is red USB so there is red USB. lol. My board does the whole super charging thing also and none of my USB are red.



I'm learning.  What's the one to the left under the firewire port:


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeha, i think these red ports on al lboards are the high-power USB ports. But like I said, although I think it might be a standard, I am not 100% sure. Makes sense though, doesn't it?


Gigabyte will also put red inside the pin header, as do a few other oEMs, but usually it's jsut a single header. Some boards offer high-power USB 2.0 on al lports anyway, and usually these boards in particular don't have any demarkation of what ports are what.


This thread actually raises a very good thing, in that OEMs are not very open with information about this functionality, so I'll make a point of asking WTF is going on with that from thispoint forward, if it isn't handled in the manual.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeha, i think these red ports on al lboards are the high-power USB ports. But like I said, although I think it might be a standard, I am not 100% sure. Makes sense though, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Gigabyte will also put red inside the pin header, as do a few other oEMs, but usually it's jsut a single header. Some boards offer high-power USB 2.0 on al lports anyway, and usually these boards in particular don't have any demarkation of what ports are what.
> ...



Yeah man mine has that high powered USB thing but I have no idea what port it is. I thought it was all USB 3.0 ports if the board supported it but now I dunno.

Edit: On my board its only the USB 3.0 ports that are controlled by the Asmedia controller.


----------



## radrok (Sep 27, 2012)

You are right Dave, red usb ports are high powered for charging devices


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 27, 2012)

radrok said:


> You are right Dave, red usb ports are high powered for charging devices



I want something official though, so I'm not just blowing hot air.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 27, 2012)

radrok said:


> You are right Dave, red usb ports are high powered for charging devices



Not all of them are Red. My board is proof of that. Unless the standardization has come out since my board.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I want something official though, so I'm not just blowing hot air.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Not all of them are Red. My board is proof of that. Unless the standardization has come out since my board.



Reading power standards for USB is fun! (not).  I read part of the USB 3.0 power standard, woohoo!

@Dave, that would be a good thing...  I've seen those multi colored ports a few times and wondered.


----------



## radrok (Sep 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I want something official though, so I'm not just blowing hot air.



Yes of course, I just said what I've come up with experience, I would like if you could get some official info for us


----------



## Phusius (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys.  My Z68 Deluxe manual says nothing about high powered USB ports so maybe I do not even have them.  Until then I will just keep charging my Kindle on the red USB ports, just in-case they actually are high powered xD


----------



## erixx (Sep 28, 2012)

This thread is the best proof that customer service of some BIG brands is lacking, lacking a lot... their manuals suck all over and their applications look like a script kiddie's work.


----------

